# Lindsay will in Klinik bleiben



## Mandalorianer (3 Jan. 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan fühlt sich wohl​*

*Trotz Freilassung: Lindsay will in Klinik bleiben​*

Obwohl Lindsay Lohan (24) heute offiziell aus der Betty Ford Klinik in Kalifornien entlassen wurde und sie außerdem vorgab, dass nun der „erste Tag vom Rest ihres Lebens“ beginne, sind nun Gerüchte im Umlauf, dass Lindsay noch etwas länger in der Entzugsklinik bleiben möchte.

Überraschenderweise fühlt sie sich wohl doch noch nicht bereit, sich wieder in die große, weite Welt und vor allem in die interessierte Öffentlichkeit zu wagen. Wahrscheinlich bleibt sie noch mindestens über das Wochenende in der Klinik, um an weiteren Behandlungen teilzunehmen. Ihr Vorhaben, jetzt nur noch für positive Schlagzeilen zu sorgen, setzt sie damit schon einmal durch. Denn es ist definitiv positiv, dass sie endlich Verantwortung übernimmt. 

*Na dann
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (4 Jan. 2011)

Da ist das Catering billiger  :thx:


----------



## FranziScherzy (5 Jan. 2011)

Ich hoffe, ihr hilft es!! Denn es wäre doch zu schade um Lindsay!! 
Alles Gute Kleine!!


----------



## JayP (8 Jan. 2011)

Also ich hab gehört, dass die gute Lindsay da nur länger bleiben will,
weil ihr neues Luxusdomizil noch nicht fertig eingerichtet ist

Sobald die Bude dann fertig ist solls dann auch raus aus der Klinik gehen.

Je nachdem wo bis dahin ihr Herzblatt HerrFrau Samantha Ronson aber wieder weggezogen ist um vor Lindsay zu flüchten, wird Frau Lohan ihr natürlich nachziehen und wieder eine neue Bleibe suchen.

Da kann sie ja dann zwischenzeitlich nochmal in die Klinik, weil Hotel ist auch keine Lösung, weil sonst die karriegeilen Angehörigen also Vater, Mutter und die kleine Schwester nachziehen.

Und dann wollen die alle nur von Lindsays Medizin naschen, die sie sich vorher beim Straßenapotheker um die Ecke besorgt hat.pleas09


----------

